# sensor dust HELP!



## dan.rpo (May 27, 2009)

so i have been taking pictures of blue sky all day b.c i have noticed 2 distinct black fuzzy dots in the picture. i have a nikon d40 and was wondering the best way to go about cleaning this on my own. help!


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

It's actually pretty easy.

Copper Hill Images

Just be sure you get the right one - for the D40 you need the one that comes with E2, not Eclipse.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 27, 2009)

is there any way to do this WITHOUT spending a crazy 40 bucks?! simply blowing air over the sensor with one of those turkey baster looking tools wont work? 40 bucks is crazy!


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> is there any way to do this WITHOUT spending a crazy 40 bucks?! simply blowing air over the sensor with one of those turkey baster looking tools wont work? 40 bucks is crazy!



40 bucks is about HALF what a camera shop will charge you to do the exact same thing, ONCE.

Try a blower first.  If a blower can't get it all you'll have to either live with it, or clean it.  It will probably get most of it though.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 27, 2009)

what about using a compressed air can? will that work even better? the sensor is the area on the top correct? right above the mirror?


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> what about using a compressed air can? will that work even better? the sensor is the area on the top correct? right above the mirror?



No.  Do not use a compressed air can.

Some of the propellant could get on the sensor, and then you will have to spend the $40 for a sensor cleaning kit.

You should be able to find a blower pretty cheap.  As long as it's clean, a turkey baster would probably actually work OK too.

I use a large (60cc) syringe (with no needle on it, of course).  It can blow a pretty good shot of air in there.  We have them free at work (I don't think we're supposed to take them home though...), so I decided to try it and it worked good enough that I haven't looked for a replacement.

I still have to do a wet cleaning every now and then though.


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> the sensor is the area on the top correct? right above the mirror?



No, that's the focusing screen.  The sensor is behind the mirror and shutter.

You will have to put the camera into cleaning mode.  Cleaning mode doesn't actually clean the camera - it just flips the mirror up and opens the shutter so you can clean it.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 27, 2009)

hmm, gotcha. i will try the turkey baster method again tomorrow, if not, would my local camera store have one of those rocket blower things?

and how do i put my D40 into cleaning mode? does the manual state how to do this?


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

If they don't, start looking for a new camera store.  It's a pretty common item.
They might not have that specific brand, but they should have _something_.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> so i have been taking pictures of blue sky all day b.c i have noticed 2 distinct black fuzzy dots in the picture. i have a nikon d40 and was wondering the best way to go about cleaning this on my own. help!


In the picture on the LCD screen or in the viewfinder before you take the picture.

If it's the viewfinder you just need to use one of these on the focusing screen. You use one of those to keep all your gear cleaned up.

Be careful trying to clean an image sensor. A mistake is costly.


----------



## musicaleCA (May 27, 2009)

A mistake is not just costly, it's very, very costly, especially if you really mess-up and damage the sensor physically.

Also, make sure those black dots are not just on the LCD screen on the camera, but also when you view it on a good monitor. It *could* just be dead pixels on the screen. Unlikely, but I think it's best to check all your options before messing with the sensor.


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

If you can see it in the viewfinder before you take the picture - it is not on the sensor, and it will not show up in your pictures.

If you do have dust on your sensor, you will not be able to see it in the viewfinder.  It will _only_ show up in the pictures.


It's not like you're going to be pouring solvent inside the camera...  Yes, if you mess up the sensor, it will be expensive to fix - but honestly, I think that is unlikely.  As long as you can follow directions you can do it.


----------



## musicaleCA (May 27, 2009)

Wait, so you're saying I _wasn't_ supposed to put that sulphuric acid on my sensor? Uh oh...


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

Is your camera still under warranty?


----------



## OregonAmy (May 27, 2009)

I had this recently and fixed the problem completely by spending $14 on a rocket blower.


Take the lens off with the mount pointing toward the floor.
With the d40, there's no mirror lock-up, so you need to put it into shutter priority mode, then set it to bulb.
Depress the shutter release and blow the air into the camera body (keep the shutter release depressed)
After a few blows, let go of the shutter release, replace the lens, and check for dust in your shots.
If that doesn't work, repeat.


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

OregonAmy said:


> With the d40, there's no mirror lock-up, so you need to put it into shutter priority mode, then set it to bulb.



(Not all that familiar with the D40)

No mirror lock-up?  That sucks...

Does it have a cleaning mode?

I don't know if I would want to do this while the sensor is exposing...
(Would it build up a static charge - attracting dust?)

I definitely wouldn't want to a wet cleaning while it was exposing.


----------



## captainkimo (May 27, 2009)

If you can invest in a $xxx camera, you should all the more invest on its protection. Better be safe than sorry, as they say. If it is still covered under warranty, have your unit serviced. 

Cheers!

_Captain Kimo_


----------



## OregonAmy (May 27, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> OregonAmy said:
> 
> 
> > With the d40, there's no mirror lock-up, so you need to put it into shutter priority mode, then set it to bulb.
> ...



Nope, and nope (at least, not that I could figure out - if anyone knows a secret, I'd love to know). What sucks is that the manual even talks about selecting mirror lock-up from the menu. After about 5 minutes of trying to find the menu option on the camera, I gave up and did a bunch of internet searching... turns out there's no mirror lock-up in the d40 (but there is in the d40x, from what I understand). And there's no sensor cleaning mode or anything. So the bulb setting is the one commonly recommended on the interwebz.

After figuring that out, I added that to the top of my list of reasons I regret opting for the d40 ("regret" may be too strong a word - I still LOVE the camera; just wish I'd have gone just a step higher). On the bright side, I now know what features are important to me and am keeping a mental list of items to look for when I choose to upgrade - which was a big reason I started out with a "beginner" dSLR rather than going for the big gun right away and realizing I spent a ton of money on the wrong thing.


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

I looked up the manual on Nikon's website...  Page 105 describes sensor cleaning.
(Maybe they only printed one manual for both the D40 and D40x, just with different covers...?)

For what they say in the manual (which, appanertly, is not actually possible), it's not clear if the sensor is 'on' during the process.  The way they describe it, it sounds like "mirror lock-up" might be Nikon-speak for "cleaning mode".

Odd.

I don't know what else to say.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 27, 2009)

oregonamy....is that definitely the way i should be going about cleaning the sensor? i have one of those turkey baster things, which is the rocket blower but bigger, should i try that? doing this while the camera is on and actually exposing is totally fine?


----------



## Josh66 (May 27, 2009)

It doesn't sound like there's really another option...

I would be hesitant to do a wet cleaning that way, but just blowing it off should be fine.

There is no risk to do physical damage - the only risk (which I'm not sure about) is that you might be attracting dust on to the sensor while it is on.

I'd wait for Amy to confirm before you do anything, since she has done it before.

You might need a third hand to help you.  If you have to hold the shutter button the whole time, trying to get a makeshift blower in there and use it could be tricky with one hand.  I'd get a friend or someone to hold the shutter button while you operate the blower.


----------



## farmerj (May 27, 2009)

Here are the sensor cleaning that I keep in my bag.
 Wet & Dry: GREEN CLEAN for fine technics

There is also a compressed air powered "vacuum" system too available.
Suction System: Mini Vacuum: GREEN CLEAN for fine technics

If you understand Bernoulli's principle, it should work pretty decent.

The only thing "Canon" in my kit is my bulb blower.  They wanted $4.95 for a "Canon" labelled blower, and $14.95 for a "generic" brand.  Guess what I bought.

Do NOT use a lens brush on your sensor.  If someone's been rubbing it on their fingers, your body oil will get wiped onto your sensor.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 27, 2009)

I FIXED IT (i think) 

i just used oregonAmys method...it was tricky, but i did manage to hold the shutter button and get enough air blown in there from my turkey baster! just so happens i physically saw the speck of dust/lint that was on there! when the sensor is exposed, at the right angle of light, i was able to see a kind of sparkle on the sensor...i squeezed a couple of shots of air in there and my sparkle was gone! i tested it out with a shot of some white paper and saw nothing....tomorrow i will try against a blue sky (if there even is one in this crappy weather we're having here in NY!)


----------



## OregonAmy (May 28, 2009)

Congrats!! I'd try not to do it very often, simply because (as Josh mentioned), you can attract more dust. I waited until I just couldn't stand it anymore and was getting highly annoyed by always having to crop or edit the dust out of my pictures.

I suspect you're right, Josh, that they just printed 1 manual for the 2 cameras.But then forgot to specify which model has the cleaning mode.


----------



## Garbz (May 28, 2009)

Just to chime in here a bit late:

- Check if there is a firmware update for the D40 if you're missing Mirror Lockup. The D40 came out long before the D40x I couldn't possibly imagine this being a miss-print in the manual. Remember it only works with a fully charged battery too.

- Mirror Lockup: Nikon speak for cleaning mode whereby the mirror is locked up and the shutter is open, and the sensor is NOT charged. The camera needs to be turned off to close the shutter again.
- Exposure Delay Mode: A feature in higher end Nikons which most people confuse with Canon's equivalent of "Mirror Lock Up". i.e. to stop vibration from mirror hitting the open position during exposure.


When in doubt trust the guys who wrote the book. The manual quite clearly states that mirror lockup is used for inspecting or cleaning the sensor. Then also the engineers would be smart enough to know that a statically charged sensor is next to impossible to clean.

*BTW NOTE THIS: NEVER clean the camera by holding the shutter open in bulb mode. a) the sensor is charged statically during this process and will attract dust. b) the sensor can be damaged when excess light hits the photosites. c) there is no safeguard to your shutter closing, one slip and your lovely titanium shutter curtain will cost you $200 to repair, also the camera will prevent you from entering mirror lockup mode if the battery is low so there's no chance of the shutter closing while you are cleaning.*

Consider yourself lucky that the shutter thing has worked this time. Also to double check your cleaning just set the lens to f/22 (higher apertures focus dust on the sensor) defocus and point the camera at the roof. Don't worry about camera shake or anything.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 28, 2009)

there is definitely a mirror lockup mode on a D40...sorry but that was poor advice.

that was a pretty inventive way to get it done, but as garbz said, could damage the sensor.

menu...then the little wrench submenu...then mirror lockup set to on...then hit the shutter button...mirror pops up...to get the mirror back down, turn off the cam.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

so how do i lock the mirror in my d40? the speck of dust in the middle of the picture is now gone, which i removed last night, but i just noticed another one! how should i remove this one?


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

there is no mirror lock option in that menu. ive tried it before


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 28, 2009)

i just did it.

i wish i had 2 cams so i could get a screen shot 

just so we're all on the same page here...lol...we're talking about a nikon D40 DSLR...? 

i purchased mine in may of 2008...maybe i have a newer firmware?...

*EDIT*...im gonna snaps pics with my iphone and post them...standby.


*EDIT2*


----------



## OregonAmy (May 28, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Just to chime in here a bit late:
> 
> - Check if there is a firmware update for the D40 if you're missing Mirror Lockup. The D40 came out long before the D40x I couldn't possibly imagine this being a miss-print in the manual. Remember it only works with a fully charged battery too.



THANK YOU. I didn't know you could get firmware updates. I will definitely look into this, as it's possible I have old firmware.



> *BTW NOTE THIS: NEVER clean the camera by holding the shutter open in bulb mode. a) the sensor is charged statically during this process and will attract dust. *




I was worried about that, but saw no other option. Thanks again for this note - when I get home, I am definitely looking for a firmware update. 



SrBiscuit said:


> there is definitely a mirror lockup mode on a D40...sorry but that was poor advice.
> 
> that was a pretty inventive way to get it done, but as garbz said, could damage the sensor.
> 
> menu...then the little wrench submenu...then mirror lockup set to on...then hit the shutter button...mirror pops up...to get the mirror back down, turn off the cam.



Yeah, I tried following that menu path several times and - the mirror lockup option does not exist on my camera (and my battery was fully charged - I charged it overnight to make sure). I spent quite a bit of time hunting around for it and IT IS NOT THERE. It is clearly not there for others, as well, as there are several people on the 'net who have run into the SAME thing.

I'll check again when I get home, but the last thing I wanted to do was attract more dust to my sensor. I'm not stupid. But when the menu item isn't there, it isn't there. Maybe you have to be in a different mode to get the item to appear - I didn't try anything other than A and M mode.

I didn't mean to give bad advice. :blushing:


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

yes we are...and i got, ken rockwells site just helped me...you have to put the menu options on FULL MENU first, its default setting is SIMPLE...once in FULL options, mirror lock up will appear.....i did that, i can see the one speck of dust in the corner. but my turkey baster method just doesnt get it...im going to have to go by the camera store today and purchase one of those rocket blower things, and possibly the cleaning solution.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 28, 2009)

ahhhhhhh that does make sense...didnt think of that.

i guess i set my cam to full menu when i got it and forgot all about the needless 'abridged menu' 

glad you got it figured out!
i have a dust on mine too so ive been meaning to do this as well.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 28, 2009)

OregonAmy said:


> I didn't mean to give bad advice. :blushing:


 
i didnt mean to be harsh if i came off that way :hug::

looks like you need to have your menu set to full mode as well just like dan discovered.

d40 + mirror lockup = happy sensors


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

whats the next best thing to do if my turkey baster method wont work? i guess the speck of dust is pretty stubborn, but theres no way i am spedning $30 for some stupid cleaning solution and a swab! if i purchase one of those rocket blowers, does that push air out significantly faster than my turkey baster? should i use any other cleaning solution other than Eclipse E2?


----------



## OregonAmy (May 28, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> yes we are...and i got, ken rockwells site just helped me...you have to put the menu options on FULL MENU first, its default setting is SIMPLE...once in FULL options, mirror lock up will appear.....i did that, i can see the one speck of dust in the corner. but my turkey baster method just doesnt get it...im going to have to go by the camera store today and purchase one of those rocket blower things, and possibly the cleaning solution.




AUGGGHHH thank you!!! the manual doesn't say that. I didn't even realize there WAS a full/simple menu option (guess it's time to read the manual again) - I wonder what else I'm missing out on!!


----------



## OregonAmy (May 28, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> f i purchase one of those rocket blowers, does that push air out significantly faster than my turkey baster?



Yes. The hole is much smaller and the force of air is much stronger than a turkey baster.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

should i even bother buying one? this speck of dust is MUCH darker than the last, and its really pissing me off. i need this clean before June 19th! (yes, 3 weeks away, but im paranoid!)


----------



## OregonAmy (May 28, 2009)

Is $14 really that much that you're not willing to give it a shot? If so, then just take it to a shop and get it cleaned.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

and if it doesnt work, am i stuck buying the Eclipse cleaning solution and swabs?


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

is it safe to use any household item to gently swipe the speck of dust off? such as a Qtip? micro fiber cloth? paper towel? I figure i can gently swipe it with a qtip, and if any fibers from the qtip get stuck, those canbe easily blown off with my turkey baster. 

i really feel that it is so unecessary to go out and spend money on removing a couple specks of dust from a sensor! its just senseless!


----------



## OregonAmy (May 28, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> is it safe to use any household item to gently swipe the speck of dust off? such as a Qtip? micro fiber cloth? paper towel? I figure i can gently swipe it with a qtip, and if any fibers from the qtip get stuck, those canbe easily blown off with my turkey baster.



But then how will you deal with all the scratches you just made on your sensor? 

In other words, there's a REASON there are sensor cleaning kits out there, and don't use anything else if you want to protect your equipment. IMO you're much better off just taking it to a camera shop and having them do it. They'll do it in a relatively dust-free environment, do it properly, and guarantee the work.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

for a rediculous $80! or more in some cases. this is crazy. im just going to buy that rocket blower thing, if it works, great, if not. ill cry in shame at the stupidity of this matter and how camera manufacturers try very hard not to do anything about it.


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 28, 2009)

already said


----------



## farmerj (May 28, 2009)

farmerj said:


> Here are the sensor cleaning that I keep in my bag.
> Wet & Dry: GREEN CLEAN for fine technics
> 
> There is also a compressed air powered "vacuum" system too available.
> ...




Hello, there are several options available to you.  Alot of them have been presented here.

As to "any household" item.  Sure.  If you want to damage the sensor, leave behind additional debris and stuff.


As to household cleaning chemicals.

Often, your lenses or sensor are coated with specific coatings.  These either enhance or change the way light is transmitted in the lens.

Isopropyl alchohol is NOT nice to some of those coatings.  Methanol is better.

I worked for a company where I dealt with lens and lasers and cleaning.  You use certain chemicals and cleaning material for a reason.  If not, you will remove the debris AND the coating on your lenses and sensor.  Explain to your boss why you take out a $60,000 lens because you used a tissue wipe instead of a lens wipe.

So is that $20 pack of wet and dry swabs worth it?  Yeah it is at that point.

Blowing the debris off the lens is best.  Wipe it if you absolutely have to.


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> for a rediculous $80! or more in some cases. this is crazy. im just going to buy that rocket blower thing, if it works, great, if not. ill cry in shame at the stupidity of this matter and how camera manufacturers try very hard not to do anything about it.


 It's $80 now......!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 28, 2009)

lol...

good lord man...buy the rocket...try it...should work.

do NOT put any foreign crap on your sensor like a qtip or your finger wrapped in a tshirt.


----------



## dan.rpo (May 28, 2009)

so instead of fiddling with this matter on my own continuously, i found a reputable camera shop by me that does on site sensor cleaning for $30....i figured the $30 was worth the professional experience and a guarantee on the work than buying the eclipse kit for $39 and doing it myself with no guarantee and possibly damaging the sensor if i dont know what im doing....the blowing didnt work, even the guy who cleaned it said the piece of dust was "very stubborn"...if i ever have this problem again, i will alwasy try the blower, if not, it is worth it to spend the $30.


----------

